
Show HN: Neovide, a No Nonsense Neovim Client in Rust - Devagamster
https://github.com/Kethku/neovide
======
Devagamster
I've been working on Neovide for a couple months, it supports ligatures,
emoji, and a nifty smear animated cursor. Maybe some folks here would find it
useful or interesting.

Technically it uses Vulkan and is based on Google's Skia rendering library.
Further it uses HarfBuzz for shaping and Winit for window management.

~~~
setr
That cursor animation is a surprisingly strong selling point.

~~~
Devagamster
That's interesting that you say that. To you is it the nifty-ness of it or the
functionality? I'm considering new features now that the issue tidal wave has
calmed down and trying to prioritize which ideas to tackle next.

~~~
setr
Both. Nifty-ness feels somehow _fun_ , or rather enjoyable to watch.
Functionally this solves a very small but ever-present issue with using vim;
perhaps most importantly, the animation is sufficiently fast to be _actually
unobtrusive_ , a very rare feat for most such UX changes, and absolutely vital
to it's potential to be useful.

It is perhaps the single most impressive text editing visual design change
I've ever seen (maybe second to kakoune's verb-noun reordering allowing
selection-before-editing visualization). But while most such changes are
functional but dull (eg sublime multiline editting), I can confidently say I
_like_ looking at this thing go (and the utility is minor, but obvious and
good)...

~~~
rgoulter
Just from looking at the animation, the 'transition'/jump from on the buffer
to the minibuffer looks very useful. And in general, it looks a useful way of
drawing attention to the cursor if you don't know where the cursor is going to
be.

